# 2003 Cheyenne 696G Electrical unit info wanted



## mantissa (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi,

We have just put the deposit down on a 2003 Cheyenne 696G and I'm busy researching bike racks, gaslow, solar etc etc to add to it.

I was looking into the solar aspect and realise that when we looked at the van, took photos, made notes etc, I missed the info on the electrical control unit.

I was hoping if someone could let me know what model of 240/12V/charger unit is fitted in this model and age. If there was a manual available, that would be fab too, but a model number would be a great start.

Thanks in advance

John


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Hi folks,
My '05 van has a Sargent EC200 charger. If you do a search on this site there's loads of info. Peter sargent is a member on here as well & is very helpful of his products.
Don't bother with a bike rack, too much weight on the back end, just use your garage!
Cheers,
CREAKY


----------

